# Expanded Milking Parlor... pics



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So a couple of days ago I worked on and built the extension to my milking area... It is outside of my goat barn, and is just a covered area make with some pallets, some framing 2X4's and corrugated plastic.... but the goats like it! Here are the pics.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm trying to come up with a similar idea... they don't really love being totally seperated in the barn. Silly goats just want me to suffer outside 
looks good! I may borrow your idea 
Caryn


----------

